# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Confucius's Thread

## Confucius

]

----------


## Yavanna

Yavanna clicks on to this topic to have a look, walks backward without making any noise...















Ps: after reading this thread all I can say is

----------


## eSko

All I got from this thread is that Confucius really likes pandas, he is really good at math and he loves science. I already knew all of that. But I really like this thread nevertheless. Everybody should be like Confucius.

----------


## Eryx

> Everybody should be like Confucius.


Agreed. Plus I want to be on the first page in this thread.

----------


## Confucius



----------


## Confucius



----------


## Confucius



----------


## Confucius



----------


## Confucius



----------


## Confucius



----------


## Maccer

Cut the panda crap already Confucius, it's childish.

----------


## Confucius

> Cut the panda crap already Confucius, it's childish.


That's not a bad thing.

----------


## eSko

> Cut the panda crap already Confucius, it's childish.


HEY, leave pandas alone!

----------


## eSko

<3

----------


## Nyarly

I find the lack of turtles in this thread disturbing.

----------


## Dante

Beautiful. Just beautiful.

----------


## shadowsx

I'll buy 7

----------


## Confucius

This thread is still alive! Ha! He thinks himself a napoleon doesn't he? If he truly were in the act of doing he wouldn't have to rationalize himself as one. What a fool! The thought of being a napoleon; it degrades him to less than he would be with a more sincere mind! The station in society isn't one provided but proven, the birth has little to do with it in the modern age. What thinking is this? Of course the bloodline has a measurable effect. But did not napoleon rise from the bottom? Yes, but what about Alexander the Great?

----------


## Confucius

Funny how easily one's writing style is influenced by the works most latest read. Is it due to the egotistical want to appear the same level as the writer last read or is it done by the subconsciousness, worked upon unknowingly to the individually. Maybe it is from the view of works read as the correct usage of language and therefore the natural submissiveness within all man wittingly concedes to the new demands. It surely is not all a conscientious effort nor can it possibly be purely done by non-thoughts or internal mechanisms. Probably there is some societal aspect, as with all things, but that most likely isn't considered by the one who puts the task upon themselves. I don't know that it is really egotistical to emulate another when the first step to doing so is the admittance that it is worth it to do so. At the first step the person submits to someone else and gives some power over.

----------


## Confucius

It's easy to write a lot and say nothing, it's also easy to write little and say a lot, but it is also easy to say nothing and write little, just as easy as it is to write a lot and say a lot. So which is the best to do? Whichever advances your position and elevates your egotistical words to a level above that of your readers while at the same time condescending to them. Because no matter which way you choose you will always appear a fool!

----------


## Confucius

Every time some generality of humanity is thought of the thinker should go talk to five strangers. Then probably get stuck inside a mental loop counting of one, two three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six. Every time some generality of humanity is thought of the thinker should go talk to five strangers. Then probably get stuck inside a mental loop counting of one, two three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six. Every time some generality of humanity is thought of the thinker should go talk to five strangers. Then probably get stuck inside a mental loop counting of one, two three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six. Every time some generality of humanity is thought of the thinker should go talk to five strangers. Then probably get stuck inside a mental loop counting of one, two three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six. Every time some generality of humanity is thought of the thinker should go talk to five strangers. Then probably get stuck inside a mental loop counting of one, two three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six. Every time some generality of humanity is thought of the thinker should go talk to five strangers. Then probably get stuck inside a mental loop counting of one, two three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six, one, two, three, four, five, six.

----------


## Confucius

A man sentenced to death, walking to the execution room, must be filled with thoughts of how although it is so soon and certain that he will die how long and far away it seems. He still has a whole cell block to go! Oh what time he has, the action will not happen until off into some distant future. As he is escorted down the hall his thoughts must shift not to only a cell to go but that there is still a whole cell to go. As he lays on the bed he thinks well they still must attach the needle, there is still time! And as the execution begins, there is still time! The mind is going foggy but it is still not dead. I may still think! I may still be free! Perhaps there will be some mistake! No, no it is certain I am dying. There is no time, what but now my thoughts are becoming fogged. I don't remember, what is it that I had though of just now? What use are these thoughts?! I am to be executed! Tomorrow! But why is it so cold in here? I should have thoughts of my life, but why am I so stiff? My vision, is that smoke real or not? Maybe, maybe they will acquit me! There has been, some maybe, some, some movement against, the death penalty, but, I can't remember. I'm so tired... tired...... but why am I still awake, I am to be executed tomorrow, should I not get some, some, a little sleep before then?.... what is the use.... this blanket of warmth....... my..... mind....... what?...... nevermind..... I...... I......

He's dead! Ha ha!

----------


## Confucius

I'm such a poor writer so why do I write anything at all? For improvement I guess but what is really happening is I'm reinforcing bad habits by creating horrible prose. All these writings seem so self absorbed, I wish there was a way to escape my ego but no matter how I try I end up more absorbed inside it; look this very second he writes about his own self! It must be that all writings are by definition egotistical, to write something and post in a public province with the assumption someone will care enough to read it. There is nothing more egotistical than the thought that any of my ideas have any value to others. That's pretty true. I've contradicted myself then! What am I even writing about? I do it just for the action of doing so, rather than the end result. But when I overlook the history of my writings, I feel nothing but the urge to destroy them! Why keep them if I think they go against my current thinking completely? To see how far I've come? No, it's the ego once again! I don't want to get rid of something I've spent time on, no matter how little. Such a wretched creature am I. More concerned with thoughts than financial reality and assurance.

----------


## Confucius

Every word that is read here will be applied to my character and applied to my person more than it will ever actually affect any perceptions besides those!

----------


## Confucius

It sure is a good thing I don't have the courage or the reason to use my real name on this site! Imagine the embarrassment if my friends found out. Oh wait, it's already been shown to them many times. Hello everyone, I'm more of an idiot than you guys thought!

----------


## Confucius

I judge everyone else so harshly but I don't judge myself harsh enough! I mean, the thoughts I have about myself are quite cutting but I never feel the effect behind them. When it comes to my judgement of others I can feel strong emotions behind my convictions but when I belittle myself or judge my actions in shame I don't really feel it! It's as if I care about my opinion about others but not my opinion about myself. Why can't I make myself feel something about myself!? Mostly there is only indifference. Sure, I use harsh words I think poor thoughts of my character, but the emotion, the effect of the words is always almost nonexistent. Others can use these thoughts about themselves to affect real change in their life but me, I just judge them as true and let it be! Why can I not make the same effort as the other people whom I judge so strongly against. Surely that says something negative about my person. But don't bother me with it, it probably won't do anything for me anyway!

----------


## Confucius

No one will read this thread and think anything other than, "he needs mental help!". Well maybe they will think something else but I don't want to be that mean.

----------

